# green dog training in clubs



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you are a member of a club does the club allow you to train a co-own or a dog that may not belong to you? 
If you are working a dog or starting a green dog for a kennel and aren't the owner, would they take your dues(fees) into consideration if you aren't part of the "breeders program" involved in the club? Many people want green dogs, but how many clubs want the burden of their members working dogs that aren't permanent?
Is there any retribution or angst due to the fact that you may be taking up valuable club time working dogs that you may be profitting from? Most often green dogs are sold for profit(but that price inflation is fair due to the training invested)
I know pay to trains are open for this, but clubs...why would they want to lose valuable time working dogs if the handler is running a business(so to speak).

Where else can green dogs get a decent foundation other than a trainers business~which is usually more agenda driven?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Very interesting question. My old club, had a limit on the number of dogs a person can bring out on a training day. They did this because they had a breeder that would show up every training day with a trailer full of dogs. It wasn't fair to everyone. Who owened/co-owned the dogs I don't think mattered as much as the number of dogs worked. 

Now I train/work with more of a pay to play type place. We train multiple days a week and still hit a limit of dogs worked per training day. They know all about my green dog plans and seem to be on board with it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think more clubs are going with the pay to play type system. I train with a core group club. We have restrictions on the dogs/titles and how many can be worked per handler. 
I also train at a pay to train during the summer months. Many of those dogs are not permanent handler situations. Only one or two clubs are left in my area that aren't pay to train.
I was curious because green dogs are hard to come by, and I'd love to work with younger adolecent pups, just because I love the sponge stage, which others seem to fear or absolutely avoid.
If the handler isn't transparent in the goals, there must be some type of fall out if they seem to routinely train/sell/train/sell, even if they have reasons.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the pay to play better. It does cost a bit more but the one on one time is much better IMO. Plus I like going multiple days a week. I actually took two weeks off of work one time and decoyed 14 straight days for them. I loved it! Some days it was only a couple dogs and a lot of social time and other days it was a lot of dogs. I've also found that my pay to play still gets a "core" group. The same people on the same days rain or shine. It feels just like a club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I love my pay to train group...they are very supportive and it is a core group. I also love the club I'm involved with. Neither one is breaking my wallet. BUT if I was in the business to train up green dogs, I think the attitude would change a bit? Because the HOT status wouldn't be as valuable. Though that may be doing the other teams a disservice to assume they'd judge. They aren't that way at all. Helper work however is extremely appreciated by all.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My old club or current pay to play don't break my wallet either. Club dues were cheap. My pay to play's prices are going up next month, but still very reasonable. Interestingly enough, there are three decoys including myself at the pay to play, and none of us are currently working dogs we own. It is entirely possible we get away with a bit more than others though.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Got a broker that shows up to our club with multiple dogs. No official maximum, the most Iv seen is three dogs to a handler.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry guys. What's green dogs? May I ask?
I tried to google it, but it showed up different meanings.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

gabyeddo said:


> I'm sorry guys. What's green dogs? May I ask?
> I tried to google it, but it showed up different meanings.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A green dog (as far as I define it) is a dog that is not a puppy (typically 6 months to 2 years, with 1 year being the norm) and has had no more than basic training (housebreaking, maybe some basic obedience, basic foundation, drive building etc)


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Training in this sport is all about titling, so if you have a green dog it will take several years of hard work to get it to 3 level. Does not matter if you bring a dog, yours or someone else's and do all out of control bite work sessions then disappear into oblivion! 

People know people who train to compete/title and people know people who just show up and like to see the action while holding the dog on a line all tensed up as they will never have the control to go off leash in high distraction work. So such training is just for show and does not matter/count toward anything and the dog eventually grows up to be 6-8 years old and retires from nothing to nothing. But the handler has a lot of videos of how a "real" dog looks like 

Some clubs allow the show type stuff as they charge good $$ for it and call them "real" dogs. Some serious clubs will discourage this type of show stuff unless you convince progress towards the 3, then maybe allow you to become a member.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Got a broker that shows up to our club with multiple dogs. No official maximum, the most Iv seen is three dogs to a handler.


This is what I mean....is your club funded by dues or do you pay to train/helpers get tips or paid by sessions? Does it bother the club members?
Does the broker sell them before putting titles on them?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> This is what I mean....is your club funded by dues or do you pay to train/helpers get tips or paid by sessions? Does it bother the club members?
> Does the broker sell them before putting titles on them?


Everyone pays yearly dues, helper works for free. Broker sells them green so the bitework is more to develop and see whats already there. No one minds, we all get our dogs done either way.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Our club is a new small club and they don't care whoes dog you bring to training. The only rule is no more than three dogs per handler per day. I am sure that when the club gets bigger this may change.


----------

